# Saw bite



## jimmyq (Jul 8, 2004)

Too tired + momentarily innatentive = 7 stitches and a free tetanus booster, home from the ER by 2 AM. ( only went at midnight after the wife offered to drive me as I was not going to bother going). Thanks to my Silky.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 8, 2004)

At times like this you wish it woulda have been a Fanno, eh? I've never seen such a wide, short cut before. Bummer!


----------



## Stumper (Jul 8, 2004)

Ouch!


----------



## Dadatwins (Jul 8, 2004)

Yeouch, hope you heal up quickly.


----------



## THETA (Jul 8, 2004)

ouch!!!! they do bite eh?


----------



## underwor (Jul 9, 2004)

Just got my first Silky this winter, been bit more in the last month than the past 30 years. Twice in past week. Don't think I will give up on it though just for that. I heal almost as fast as it cuts. 

Watch the little suckers!!!! 

Bob


----------



## wiley_p (Jul 10, 2004)

they cut nice don't they? Trying out two of the new Kanzawa handsaws they cut better than the Silky saws. Did you get that cut thru your glove too?


----------



## murphy4trees (Jul 17, 2004)

After my wife left me, I just wasn't right for a while... amybe still not 100%...
I was thining out this medium Norway Maple and it wasn't 'til my second scratch from the Silky (pulling hangers) that I realized I wasn't wearing gloves.... 
AND I NEVER CLIMB WITHOUT MY GLOVES.....


----------



## underwor (Jul 18, 2004)

I suppose I should wear gloves when climbing, but I never have in 37 years. I use them on the ground when I am loading or chipping. I just like to know what I have hold of for sure until I am tied in. Even climb bare handed in ND winters, but will put on the gloves once I am in the tree and secured. I suppose the gloves would have helped with the little nicks I got from the Silky, but I did manage to go the last 2 days of the week with no new holes in me. It is a nice little saw. Bob


----------



## jimmyq (Jul 26, 2004)

okay, couple weeks later, stitches out and looking ok, didn't have a chance to take a day off to nurse it so there is a bit of a scar, doc says I musta tore it open a couple times..


----------



## THOR (Jul 26, 2004)

It healed nice yeah


----------



## John Stewart (Jul 26, 2004)

OOOOOHHH!!!!!
Thats got to hurt


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 26, 2004)

My Zubat ain't touched me yet.

Now watch me cut my thumb off tomorrow.


----------



## Stumper (Jul 26, 2004)

Butch, I refuse to watch that!


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 26, 2004)

When it happens, I won't be a bragging.


----------



## THOR (Jul 27, 2004)

Please be fair and post a pick mate 

Helps to keep me cautious


----------

